# Mike Ergas Gay?



## boobuddy12345 (Sep 26, 2009)

...this is what my workout partner told me.

...it makes no difference to me.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

so you are saying i have a chance.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 27, 2009)

He's 40 years old, lol.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Sep 27, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> He's 40 years old, lol.



...and your point is?????


----------



## suprfast (Sep 27, 2009)

His point makes as much sense as yours, none.  I think its sad that we have to make someones sexuality news.  Whats it to you?  Does it affect you?  I also find it funny that you had to add a disclaimer, makes no difference to me.  Why post it?  Were you looking to incite something?  If he was straight would you be having a conversation about his sexuality.  Good job pointing out what doesnt matter.
kris


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 27, 2009)

My point is, he is at that age where no one cares. His life w.e.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2009)

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...this is what my workout partner told me.
> 
> ...it makes no difference to me.


 But enough to start a thread about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> My point is, he is at that age where no one cares. His life w.e.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2009)

suprfast said:


> His point makes as much sense as yours, none.  I think its sad that we have to make someones sexuality news.  Whats it to you?  Does it affect you?  I also find it funny that you had to add a disclaimer, makes no difference to me.  Why post it?  Were you looking to incite something?  If he was straight would you be having a conversation about his sexuality.  Good job pointing out what doesnt matter.
> kris



Boobuddy plays on your same team.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 27, 2009)

boobuddy sounds sexy


----------

